# New Irish Setter Vaptrek Boots



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I have a pair of 8.5 Vaptrek hunting boots. My 15 year old son used them for one hunt last year and like all boys grew out by next season. They literally are 5 days worn. Im willing to pass them onto anyone for free especially if you have a young one needing some. Not one to sell used boots but they are too nice not to offer for someone in need. Same boot as below.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Wish your son had bigger feet at the time. 😉 Nice of you to give away.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

PM sent.


----------

